# GPS chips



## nd_gunslayer (Aug 9, 2004)

hey guys i am new to the wonderful world gps. Bought a lowrance ifinder H2O. Wondering what lake chip i should buy. I just want north central nd lakes.... who has the best?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

The only chip that has ND lakes on it is navionics. Lakemaster makes the best DL chip.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Lakemaster chips are the shizz, I have a Devils Lake and Lake of the woods chip and they are WAY more accurate and detailed than Navionics. They are a little spendier but worth it, to me anyways. :2cents:


----------

